
Origin Demo DApp is now live on Ethereum testnet - joshfraser
https://medium.com/originprotocol/origin-demo-dapp-is-now-live-on-testnet-835ae201c58
======
andrewhyde
My first time using Rinkeby Testnet. A little rough to use with the faucet but
amazing to be able to use the demo.

~~~
joshfraser
Tweet at @originprotocol or DM me if you want to play with this but need some
test Ether to get started.

